# Phil Jackson to Knicks



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Former Knicks to coach Knicks.

Is it possible?


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Knicks don't have enough talent for Phil Jackson.


----------



## dominikan_balla1 (Aug 4, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Amareca</b>!
> Knicks don't have enough talent for Phil Jackson.


lol i guess you can say that


----------



## KingJ (Mar 18, 2004)

PJ wont waste his team coaching the Knicks... He would rather coach Cleveland... Watch out Silas!


----------



## Q8i (Oct 23, 2004)

I Don't Think He Even Wants To Coach.. Maybe Next Season, But No This Season.. Dont Think So!


----------



## Half-aMAziNg (Oct 16, 2004)

Of course Phil would coach the Knicks if he wanted to. He would obviously coach the New York Knicks, he would get alot of pub coaching in the best and biggest city in america

But i'm not really a Knicks fan, so I hope not


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Knicks are not winning a title this year or the next, so he isn't going there. 

Silas is the best candidate to lose his job or even Denver, but with Michael Cooper recently taking an assistant job in Denver, there is no way Kiki wants to the see the triangle offense. He wants to run.


----------



## Scuall (Jul 25, 2002)

Really there's a short wish list for him.

1. Detroit - Lots of talent, just won a championship
2. San Antonio - Lots of talent, recently won a championship


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> Knicks are not winning a title this year or the next, so he isn't going there.
> 
> Silas is the best candidate to lose his job or even Denver, but with Michael Cooper recently taking an assistant job in Denver, there is no way Kiki wants to the see the triangle offense. He wants to run.


I would hate to see Silas lose his job.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

What about Mavs??
they have a lot of talent 
and Don Nelson is startin to fall out of Cuban's favor
since last season


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Thats because Nellies concept of the game isn't working. The Mavs are extremely talented. When shots are falling, they are the best team in the league due to their endless offensive firepower, but in the games where the shooters aren't so hot, they usually lose. 

PJax I don't think would be a great coach for the Mavs, they flourish in an uptempo fast break system, imo the best for that team would be Pat Riley, but hes locked up so w/e.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

they dont necessiraly in the up tempo anymore
the only reason they did that before is becuase of nash
and the ONLY way he knows how to play is up tempo

they will probably continue to be up tempo with nellie
but they fit pretty good under triangle
they have a good passin team.. a good shootin team
and if the triangle breaks down the have people(finley, daniels, nowitzki, terry, d.harris) who could create with the shot clock windin down


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

I don't think Phil wants another angioplasty.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Silas has this year and next year, and then it will probably be time for Phil to take over.

Silas is a good coach for developing a team to mid-level. But he can't take a team beyond that. The Cavs need him now. They'll get into the playoffs this year. Next year the expectations will be higher and Phil will be brought in if Silas fails.

That's what I think.

Another option is Dallas. Cuban is a great owner to work for, and he would have no problem getting Phil. And Phil wouldn't mind coaching Daniels, Howard, Dirk, and Harris next year, in addition to all their centers.


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

If the Cavs keep Paul Silas for the 2005-06 season then they'll lose their chance at Phil Jackson, because Phil will sign with someone else next summer. As I've said several times before, I think Denver and Dallas are the top two candidates, but if Cleveland gets fed up with the overrated Silas this year, I could also see them firing him and hiring Phil.

I don't think Phil would use the triangle offense if he coached Denver or Dallas. Those teams are best suited to fastbreak, uptempo offense, and Phil would be fine with that. He'd just get them to play much better defense than they're playing right now.

Phil used the triangle in Chicago and LA because it was a good fit for the players he had in those cities. Against the Spurs this year, he proved that he's willing to scrap the triangle if necessary.


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

Phil doesnt seem intersted in coaching at all let alone the mavs or the knicks...atleast thats wut he said on Leno last nite


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

I'm sticking with my prediction, Minnesota.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

the triangle offense would make marbury useless. it takes the ball out of the point guards hands, and makes him just a screener and a jumpshooter. it just wouldnt work unless phil re writes the offense


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RebelSun</b>!
> I don't think Phil wants another angioplasty.




I am sure he does  phil always likes doing things the hard way. That is why a lot of players actually dont like him A LA KOBE.


----------



## Q8i (Oct 23, 2004)

Phil Jackson is Not Coaching Anymore Period.
Maybe Broadcast With ABC..


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ballscientist</b>!
> Former Knicks to coach Knicks.
> 
> Is it possible?


Jax Will Listen If Knicks Call


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

I just can't see it. Jackson declined the Nets job in the late 90's, in large part because he didn't want to coach Marbury. He thought he was too selfish and too small to build a team around. Jackson would prefer to build a team around a dominant big man like a Shaq or a Duncan. The Nets didn't have that and the Knicks don't have that. Obviously, the Bulls were the exception to the rule but Jordan was the best player in the league at the time. Marbury might not be one of the ten best players in the league. The Knicks second best player might be Jamal Crawford and he's not the type of player that Jackson likes to coach. It's just not the type of team that he wants. The fact that he played for NY probably has no bearing whatsoever in his decision making process. He's already coached for 2 other franchises. The only possibilities that I see are SA (if Pop leaves), Houston (if JVG is fired), or Minnesota. Other than that, I just don't see him coming back.


----------



## kflo (Jun 28, 2002)

jax to ny also minimizes isiah, and i think that it's unlikely isiah would want to go that route.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>kflo</b>!
> jax to ny also minimizes isiah, and i think that it's unlikely isiah would want to go that route.


He's not coming to NY. If Lenny Wilkens is gone, then Isaiah Thomas will be the coach. 

Phil Jackson is going to try to institute the triangle whereever he goes and I disagree with RP, he is not going run if the personnel is suited for the running game. He's going to keep the triangle. 

Silas better win this year.


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

I would love to see the triangle in Houston. :yes:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pinball</b>!
> The only possibilities that I see are SA (if Pop leaves), Houston (if JVG is fired), or Minnesota. Other than that, I just don't see him coming back.


How about Sacto? If Kings don't advance past first round or even semifinals than Adelman might get fired. :whoknows:


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaUnbreakableKinG</b>!
> 
> 
> How about Sacto? If Kings don't advance past first round or even semifinals than Adelman might get fired. :whoknows:


You fire Adelman then say goodbye to Petrie too. Wherever Adelman goes Geoff goes (along with Carrill).


----------

